# [SOLVED] YouTube and Google Play not working



## srob33 (Aug 5, 2014)

As the title says, YouTube and Google Play (the app store for android) are not working on my network. This is for any device and no other services or websites that I know of are experiencing any issues.

I can take my phone to another network (at work) and both work fine. I can load videos and I can update apps. If I try at home, videos fail to load and I get error messages for updating or downloading new apps. Android OS updates also fail.

I found on Time Warner's forums where someone recommended trying to use a proxy to watch YouTube videos and this worked. However, I would prefer not having to do so and it doesn't solve my google play problems.

I have Time Warner cable internet and an Arris WTM652 modem/router with firmware version 1223.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

Welcome to TSF!

Please click on the link in my signature and post the requested information.


----------



## srob33 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

Apologies. I'm usually a bit more thorough than that. I also forgot to mention that Google Chrome is not downloading the spell check dictionary either or able to update itself. I had to use the offline installer when I wanted to install a newer version. So the only things not working properly are:


Google Chrome Spell Checker (Not Downloading)
Google Chrome Updater (Download Doesn't Start) Got it to update.
Google Play Store
Google Sync with Nexus 5
Youtube Videos (The site itself loads, just not videos)

*However, if I use a proxy service, YouTube videos do load.*

*ipconfig /all:*

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : OMIT
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ARRIS

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Windows Adapter V9
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-03-FD-F6-D4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.3.0.1(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419495683
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-7A-0B-26-00-90-F5-E9-54-12

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-FD-52-C0-19-66
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : ARRIS
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-FD-52-C0-19-66
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::882:7720:73a4:c77b%4(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.8(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 5, 2014 7:46:32 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 6, 2014 5:39:12 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 371522898
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-7A-0B-26-00-90-F5-E9-54-12

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
                                       208.67.220.220
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-F5-E9-54-12
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.ARRIS:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : ARRIS
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{03FDF6D4-0F51-4855-B0E9-9EBCC443F7E6}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
*As before, I use Time Warner cable. I currently have no physically connected device. All are wireless.

Router is Arris WMT652, Firmware 1223.

I have no 3rd party firewall installed. Windows firewall is active on my PC and my router's firewall is currently disabled. The issue is independent of anti-virus software.*

*Xirrus:*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

Why are you set to opendns for DNS? Set yourself to the ISP's dns servers and see if that makes a difference.

If you turn off the extender and only connect to the main router do you still have the same issue?


----------



## srob33 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

I was using the ISPs DNS server but switched to OpenDNS thinking maybe that would help. It didn't. I never connect to the extension, always the primary router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

Do you have other devices connecting? Do they experience the same issues?

Is this Arris WMT652 a modem/router or do you have a separate modem from the router?


----------



## srob33 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

My laptop and phone experience it. Windows 8.1 and Android 4.4.4
The router is a modem/router combo.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

Logon to the router and see if there is a modem log. We need to determine if its the service or the modem router having the issues.


----------



## srob33 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

There is an access control log, outgoing connections log, and a dos attack log. I tried a YouTube video and checked the outgoing connections log. Nothing was stated as blocked in the log. I did the same with downloading an app and nothing was stated as blocked. However, both still failed.

Is there something specific I should look for?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

this is what my modem log looks like


----------



## srob33 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

There's nothing I can see that is relatively similar. I can post what's in each log if you like.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*

Instead tell me the different categories and perhaps you only need to upload one. I would expect this to be in the modem configuration area.


----------



## srob33 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: YouTube and Google Play not working*



Wand3r3r said:


> Instead tell me the different categories and perhaps you only need to upload one. I would expect this to be in the modem configuration area.


The network has been repaired by Time Warner. Apparently it was something on their end. All my things are now working properly again. I thank you for your time though.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice to know. Thanks for the update


----------

